# New camera, so here's a bunch of rat pictures! (pic heavy lol)



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

OK, I have 5 rats, 3 girls and 2 boys. Here's two pictures of each! Except Ziggy... he was scared of the noise my new camera makes and wouldn't come out for pictures.  Also sorry if they end up huge I don't know how to resize them D:

This is my tiny girl, Vivi. <3 She's a huge sweetheart and loves to run around, but will also sit with me for hours if she's in the right mood (granted that's pretty rarely, but she still always visits at least. xD) She's 10 1/2 months old. 









This is Olivia! She's VERY independent and a bit skittish, isn't super fond of being petted, and always knows when it's time to go back in the cage and hides. ;_; But, even though she's a troublemaker, I know she loves me because she'll come give me kisses occassionally during free range time. ^_^ And will fall asleep on the back of my knees if I'm on my stomach in bed. lol





This is Opal.  She's the medium independent girl! She likes to play, and comes to say hi, but she's not very kissy like Vivi :'( lol. She's also extremely fond of torturing the boys through the bars of their cage with Olivia. 







This is Stubby! He LOVES to give kisses and nap with me. x3 He and his cagemate, Ziggy, are BFFs. It's adorable how much they love each other. 






And lastly here's the only decent picture Ziggy let me take because he's scared of everything.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Aw what cuties!! They look like my little babies, Marci and Nugget. Such awesome names too!! 

And that camera, whoa!! Mind me asking what kind it is? Awesome quality!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

It's a Canon Rebel T3i. :3 I got it because one of my friends with rats just got one and I couldn't believe how nice her pictures were. xD I got it off ebay though for like half price cause it's an expensive camera. Doesn't look as new as it could but it still works awesome!


----------



## alilyncoo (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful pictures and beautiful rats!  I wish I had a nicer camera sooo much haha.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

That salad looks good! Nice pictures.


----------



## Rodent Mama (Apr 23, 2013)

aww great pics and adorable ratties


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Very sweet and cute ratties you have there 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mattie (Apr 17, 2013)

Do you use flash on your pictures? I'm scared if I do it will hurt my girls eyes.


----------



## WaveRat (Dec 25, 2012)

Great pictures! If your rats ever get tired of the "paparazzi" you can come take some shots of my rats! 
Very cute gang you have. :]


----------



## MiserysCrimsonAngel (Oct 12, 2012)

Is that last rat a hairless?


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes it is, or a double rex with very little fur but most likely a hairless! I'm sure YellowSpork will answer this soon though.


----------

